# Price Fishing



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Price 23/3/14
be at the ramp about 9am or see you out their..


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Leoboys maiden voyage  goodluck lads!


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

No Salty taking the misses out 
teach her how to out fish OldDood hehehe


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Minny said:


> No Salty taking the misses out
> teach her how to out fish OldDood hehehe


(Sulk, sulk) I wasn't trying! 
Note to self - Try to stop bottom lip from quivering like a little girl.
P.S. I am just going to fish St. Kilda tomorrow morning coz you have hurt my feelings.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

You two have to see a marriage councilor


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Pushing 38kph down here and bloody freezing


----------

